# と評判の



## Soult

Hi! I was wondering what is the meaning of [と] and 「評判」 in this sentence:

-「その昔、マリアは優しいと評判の天使だった」

 I think 「評判」 it's rumor but the phrases that I have seen says [という] and it's more like "reputation" (_彼女はＸＸＸという評判だ (She has a reputation of XXX)_).

I was thinking something like: "-I hear/they said Maria was a kind angel" with the meaning of rumor but the follow sentence「評判の天使」 makes me doubt about this and I don't know if it is correct.

Also I thought It could be "reputation" with only 「と」 (Maria has a reputation of to be a kind angel), but if this is like this then I don't know what is the meaning of 「と」 in this sentence.


----------



## karlalou

Hi.

と connects clauses.
When fully spelled out, it's マリアは 優しいという評判の天使 だった.
(評判 usually translates as 'reputation', 'rumor' usually translates as 噂[うわさ/uwasa].)

Your second interpretation is correct.
There's only 優しい, but it can be considered as a small subordinate clause sharing the subject with the main cluase; マリアは優しい makes a complete sentence. It can be translated as Maria was an angel with the reputation of being kind.


----------



## Soult

Thank you!! So, is it normal put only "と" sometimes with the meaning of "という"?


----------



## karlalou

It's quite common to say と instead of という though generalization is difficult.

You can also say ～ということで評判の～, and this is my prefernce.


----------



## frequency

Soult said:


> is it normal put only "と" sometimes with the meaning of "という"?


That depends. They're used separately.
In your OP, 評判 can use と. How/what the 評判 is? XXと.
やさしいと評判
かわいいと噂
"XXという評判"? いう is redundant. と (Yours is 4.) って


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

「その昔、マリアは、『（マリアは）優しい』*と*評判の天使だった」　・・・１
＝「その昔、マリアは、『（マリアは）優しい』*として*評判の天使だった」・・・２
＝「その昔、マリアは、『（マリアは）優しい』*という*評判の天使だった」・・・３
Long ago, Maria was an angel with the reputation* that *she was kind.

In this context, I think と＝として＝という＝that, which can be abbreviated completely.
「その昔、マリアは、優しい評判の天使だった。」・・・４

In addition, I personally think 1 is the most natural Japanese, so I agree with #5.
(most natural) 1>2>3>4 (less natural but understandable)


----------



## Soult

Thanks you so much! Maybe put 「という」 can be redundant but is not the most correct form of write it?


----------



## frequency

Use と, when you use 評判. Your OP is correct.
Between やさしい and 評判, the relationship is close. So と is okay.
But for example, ブラジルとところ ブラジル is a country name, so it doesn't directly fit ところ. Then, you need to use という: ブラジルというところ


----------



## karlalou

Soult said:


> Thanks you so much! Maybe put 「という」 can be redundant but is not the most correct form of write it?


It doesn't have anything redundant about it. That is the correct way of saying it.


> *２* （文や句をそのまま受けて）動作・作用・状態の内容を表す。引用の「と」。「正しい―いう結論に達する」（デジタル大辞泉、小学館｜と）[/QUOTE


----------



## frequency

という／といった／との
彼女は運動神経抜群で頭もよい*との*評判だ

「との」は「という」の用法のうち、伝聞と引用にしか使えない。硬い文体で使われることが多く、「との」の後には「返事」「噂」「評判」「評価」「意向」「意見」「考え」「命令」「注意」「報告」のような名詞が現れやすい。


----------



## Soult

Then... 「と」 can be use with the same meaning that 「という」(and it's more usual put 「と」 instead of 「という」), some of them can be "description/nominal phrase and rumours", recently I have been study 「という」 so I don't not how to use it very well or when i can/cannot use it, I have another doubt about 「と」 with another phrase but I think I should do another theme for it, though I am very clear about 「と can be という sometimes」


----------



## frequency

Soult said:


> 「と」 can be use with the same meaning that 「という」(and it's more usual put 「と」 instead of 「という」


That depends. Not always.


Soult said:


> と can be という sometimes


Yes and no.

For example, generally, 噂、評判、and other nouns listed in my #10 tend to use と. This is our customary usage. XXと評判 is just common and usual.
About やさしいと評判, how the 評判 is? It's やさしい. 評判＝やさしい. It is a report/reputation but clearly outlined how it is. Then と is okay―it's simple.

See 彼の奇行には近所の人も迷惑しているという噂だ。
The head [彼の奇行には近所の人も迷惑している] is a sentence, so it's much heavier and bigger. See you're going to this bigger information put into the shorter word 噂. So という is used here.

Also context can decide which one should be used.

But don't forget both と（の） and という have the same function. And the rule I said here isn't always applicable to all cases. I recommend checking before you use either one.


----------

